
Reducing emulator input lag via constant savestates and rollback - zokier
https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/886ucq/novel_method_to_reduce_emulator_input_lag_beyond/
======
zokier
Posted the reddit thread because of Dwedit's insightful comment there.

